# GRHRCHx3 UH Duncans Former Heavyweight Knockout MH (Tyson) at stud



## moduckin (Nov 2, 2004)

Tyson is a great hunting companion and hunt test competitor. He is a very athletic 70 pound black male, sired by Scott Panozzo’s HRCH Kelvinhead Toby (Duncan), ranked number 7 in points in HRC, and an outstanding producer. His dam is HRCH DJK's Samson's Jumping Breeze MH, owned and trained by David James. This cross has produced many outstanding dogs. Tyson is at home on the line at a hunt test, in a stand up blind, on the boat, or just sitting on the pond bank on a morning hunt. In the field, he is a pheasant hunting machine. We will continue to run hunt tests until he can’t. His first litter is 4 weeks old today. 








HuntingLabPedigree


Online Labrador retriever pedigree database



huntinglabpedigree.com





If interested, please call or text me at 502-445-9561.

Tim Wakefield


----------

